# Gyro Ornament



## D.Oliver (Nov 30, 2015)

This the the ornament I made for the Christmas Ornament Challenge hosted by Alan Stratton and Carl Jacobsen.  It's made from Pine and Cedar.  




Here is a link to the video I submitted for the contest:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fa6wijCaFM&list=PL4W9FE566kZgvJVxPKGpzOJOkOQ_goWjd&index=85

Here is a link to the entire Christmas Ornament Challenge playlist:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnPEz-X-T34&list=PL4W9FE566kZgvJVxPKGpzOJOkOQ_goWjd


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow, that is just gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 30, 2015)

Just how big is it?

Very neat idea.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 30, 2015)

It's right at 4" across.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 30, 2015)

What?....No motors?...No batteries?...No flashing LED lights?...
Derek, I am disappointed!

Seriously, that is one super duper ornament!
Very creative, excellent execution! I know it took a lot of time!


----------



## triw51 (Nov 30, 2015)

Fantastic video I hope you win!!! I didn't know you could use horse radish as a wood finish.  Does it have be a particular brand or will nay brand work?  LOL
Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice Derek!  Could you tell me more about that tool that spins the wood around? And it looks like magic when you hold a flat piece of metal to it and the wood changes shape!  

Actually, it is a neat ornament.  I wish I had the thinker to come up with something like that.


----------



## magpens (Nov 30, 2015)

WOW, Derek !!!  That is amazing ! . VERY well done !!!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 30, 2015)

Great Job Derek.


----------



## KenV (Nov 30, 2015)

Fun from Faith!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice work !


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice. Didn't think they turned that fast up your way.


----------



## CREID (Nov 30, 2015)

Did you see that red glow over South Dakota. I think he's blushing.

Curt


----------



## Brian G (Nov 30, 2015)

I was expecting a meat product.  :tongue:

Looks great.


----------



## CREID (Nov 30, 2015)

Brian G said:


> I was expecting a meat product.  :tongue:
> 
> Looks great.




rofl!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 30, 2015)

Derek, as much as I like goofing with you, this isn't one of those times. That is simply cool! You have to keep us posted how you do in the contest. I've watched the video twice now. Good thing for us there isn't a IAP Birthday Bash contest for best video.....yours are the best.....and you still have the mustard glue bottle !!!! 
Cheers~
Bob


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 1, 2015)

lyonsacc said:


> Very nice Derek!  Could you tell me more about that tool that spins the wood around? And it looks like magic when you hold a flat piece of metal to it and the wood changes shape!


 
I really don't know too much about that tool.  I've been told it's called a lathe, but in my shop I call it the spinny thing.  The only reason I got one was because I lost a bet.  I'm told you can even turn pens on it, but you can't beleive everyting your told!:tongue:


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 1, 2015)

BRobbins629 said:


> Very nice. Didn't think they turned that fast up your way.


  It was cold out in the shop.  I wanted to get back in the warm house!:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 1, 2015)

triw51 said:


> Fantastic video I hope you win!!! I didn't know you could use horse radish as a wood finish.  Does it have be a particular brand or will nay brand work?  LOL
> Merry Christmas my friend.


 

Some people like ranch, but I wanted some finish with a little more kick!



bobleibo said:


> and you still have the mustard glue bottle !!!!
> Cheers~
> Bob


 
Don't forget the horse radish bottle!


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Great job, and excellent video!!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 24, 2015)

They just announced the results of the Christmas Ornament Challenge.  There were some beautiful ornaments turned this year.  If you have a little time check them out.  I'm sure you'll be inspired to make your own ornament.  If you click the persons name it will take you to their ornament video.  I know there are some very talented ornament makers on here.  I'd like to encourage you guys to consider entering the challenge next year.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 24, 2015)

A true work of art.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm glad this thread was bumped or I would have missed it. Very impressive piece, Derek. Well done.:biggrin:


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 24, 2015)

That is tremendous and totally deserving of winning in it's class - which it did.  Great Job!


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 24, 2015)

Derek,  Congrats on a win well deserved.  VERY nice video!


----------

